# [OT] ¿Un buen sistema web para manejar proyectos?

## Ark del KAOS

Tengo que montar un sistema para llevar los cambios y demás, ya que vamos a modificar un código entre varios.

Se que hay muchas opciones web de calidad, pero prefiero una recomendación mas humana, de alguien que lo haya usado y sepa de lo que habla.

¿Que me recomendáis?

Los diferentes lenguajes van a ser html, php, java...vamos, tema web.

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Va, venga tíos, animaos un poco ^ ^

Seguro que conocéis alguno de las ediciones de código para las distros y demás.

Lo he preguntado por mis cercanías, y nadie tiene ni idea (para ser mas exactos me han venido a decir que si yo no lo se, como van a saberlo ellos XD)

----------

## ekz

Jeje, bueno solo se me vienen a la cabeza los clásicos subversion (svn), git, y bazaar (bzr), con el último puedes registrar tu propio proyecto en lauchpad y ellos se encargan del hospedaje y todo.

Sin dejar de mencionar pastebin, útil herramienta que a veces es mucho más rápida cuando uno hace una pequeña modificación y quiere mostrársela a otra persona.

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Lo primero que se me vino a la cabeza fué svn o git tambien  :Very Happy: . Me abstuve de comentar por que no tengo experiencia personalmente. Ahora me acabo de acordar de Trac. Seguramente ya conocías todas estas opciones, no?

De nuevo, experiencia con Trac = cero... Ya vendrá alguien que sepa del tema.

Salud!

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Pues la verdad es que me acabáis de dejar loco.

A ver, svn, git, y bzr, los cnozco de temas Linux y demás.

Pero no me imaginaba que fuesen también base para homologos web.

Vaya, ahora que lo veo es lógico....

En fin, veré que saco por esta nueva via de información.

Es la 1ª vez que voy a montar un sistema de estos, ya que estoy aprendiendo a administrar un proyecto por las duras...pero si van a estar clásicos como svn o git por medio, la cosa se vuelve bastante mas sencilla.

Luego os cuento que he encontrado ^ ^

(Trac pinta bastante bien ^ ^)

EDITO: Bueno, por si acaso voy a comentaros lo que necesito, no vaya a ser que acabe matando moscas a cañonazos.

Estamos modificando una web de arriba abajo, entre un equipo de 8 programadores.

Hasta ahora estaba llevando el seguimiento de los cambios a mano, siguiendo un roadmap...pero obviamente es una locura.

Acabo de fichar 4 programadores nuevos, y necesito un sistema que les permita modificar cualquier parte del código sin pisar las modificaciones de los demás, y llevando una cuenta de cambios.

Y a ser posible que me permita marcar etapas o pasos, y la importancia de unos cambios frente a otros.

El sistema Trac pinta muy muy bien en este caso. La demo parece hacer lo que necesito.

Y ahora estoy mirando Bazaar, que parece ser mas sencillo.

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Tras mirarlo he sacado 3 opciones:

http://trac.edgewall.org/: Trac, que es una pasada. Parece que lo tiene todo...pero es complejo. La verdad es que es el 1º que he visto, y tras usar su demo el resto quedan cojos. 

http://www.projectpier.org/: ProjectPier, que parece bastante menos flexible y potente que Trac. Es "el fork del fork", ya que viene de un fork del famosísimo Basecamp, activecollab, que dejó de ser gratis y GPL.

Pero al estar basado en un sistema tan mítico, e incluir la subida de archivos (que sería genial para los gráficos), merece la pena echarle un ojo en plan serio.

Y por último estaría la opción de montar un servidor SVN con todas las de la ley, y montarlo con (http://www.beanstalkapp.com/) Beanstalk tal y como comentan en http://www.htmllife.com/archivos/tutorial-subversion-para-disenadores-web/3/. Pero eso de tener que usar un servicio externo no me acaba de gustar. Aunque a cambio tendríamos un sitio donde charlar de emergencia en caso de que el servidor petase.

Le tengo un poco de "miedo" a montar un SVN como Dios manda, ya que mis colaboradores no han usado nunca nada remotamente parecido, y pueden acabar liandose mas con su funcionamiento que trabajando.

En fin, decisiones, decisiones ^ ^Last edited by Ark del KAOS on Mon Jun 02, 2008 3:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ackward

Esperate... estas confundiendo churras con merinas.

CVS, SVN, bazar, git, mercurial,... son vcs (version change systems), Es decir permite llevar el control de versiones de una aplicacion, ficheros, etc... Permiten llevar un historial, crear ramas, fusiones y generar etiquetas. Si nunca has trabajado con control de versiones empieza por uno sencillo y centralizado como subversion (svn)... uno distribuido como git o mercurial es para usuarios avanzados, para tan poca gente svn se sobra.

Trac, sourceforge, etc... permiten gestionar proyectos. Integran el control de versiones, mas una gestion de hitos/milestones, un sistema de ticketing para incidencias/bugs/tareas y un wiki para documentacion. 

El Trac es muy bueno, a mi es el que mas me gusta y el que uso para mis tareas. Pero no es trac o bazaar... el trac por defecto utiliza subversion. Esta por encima, una capa mas de gestion. Para programar y versionar seguiras apuntando al repositorio svn. Esos cambios aparecen en el trac y si quieres los correlacionas a tickets y a su vez estos forman parte de tareas pendientes para hitos.... 

Pero ni Trac es un vcs ni ningun vcs hace las funciones de trac. Son complementarios.Last edited by ackward on Mon Jun 02, 2008 2:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ekz

Se me olvidada GoogleCode, que usa svn (y la seguridad que los servidores nunca petarán así nada más)

Saludos!

----------

## Ark del KAOS

 *ackward wrote:*   

> Esperate... estas confundiendo churras con merinas.

 

Cierto ^ ^

Pero me has sacado de dudas, ¡gracias! 

 *ackward wrote:*   

> CVS, SVN, bazar, git, mercurial,... son vcs (version change systems), Es decir permite llevar el control de versiones de una aplicacion, ficheros, etc... Permiten llevar un historial, crear ramas, fusiones y generar etiquetas. Si nunca has trabajado con control de versiones empieza por uno sencillo y centralizado como subversion (svn)... uno distribuido como git o mercurial es para usuarios avanzados, para tan poca gente svn se sobra.
> 
> Trac, sourceforge, etc... permiten gestionar proyectos. Integran el control de versiones, mas una gestion de hitos/milestones, un sistema de ticketing para incidencias/bugs/tareas y un wiki para documentacion. 
> 
> El Trac es muy bueno, a mi es el que mas me gusta y el que uso para mis tareas. Pero no es trac o bazaar... el trac por defecto utiliza subversion. Esta por encima, una capa mas de gestion. Para programar y versionar seguiras apuntando al repositorio svn. Esos cambios aparecen en el trac y si quieres los correlacionas a tickets y a su vez estos forman parte de tareas pendientes para hitos.... 
> ...

 

Pues finalmente probaré Trac. Desde el principio me ha gustado...y mirando otras opciones solo he conseguido liarme.

Por lo que he visto va bien surtido de tutoriales, así que calculo que no me costará demasiado.

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Se me olvidada GoogleCode, que usa svn (y la seguridad que los servidores nunca petarán así nada más)
> 
> Saludos!

 

Bien, una duda: ¿Para abrir un proyecto en GoogleCode hace falta que sea GPL?

----------

## aj2r

Creo que nadie a nombrado todavía a http://gforge.org/. Está bastante bien también, muy completo.

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Trac es incompatible con mi host ¬ ¬

Como no tengo acceso de root en el grid, es imposible instalarlo.

Estoy buscando herramientas semejantes.

Tanto gforge como sharpforge están en mi lista.

¿Me recomendáis que mire alguna otra opción?

EDITO: Nada, no me vale. Está visto que voy a necesitar un host externo.

Así pues, en tema CVS, ¿hay algún servicio web gratuito que no me obligue a usar la GPL en mis proyectos?

----------

## Ark del KAOS

¿Que tal van los ebuilds de trac?

Estoy pensando en instalarlo en mi servidor ciego, y dar el soporte yo mismo.

----------

